# Engine codes help.



## USMC_LT (Aug 18, 2006)

Hey everyone I am new to the Ur seen, and I need some help on engine codes and explanations. Could you guys/girls give me a run down on all the possible engines that I could throw in a ur. Hey lets be reasonable no V8's ok, I mean the Various 20v's and 10v's that you guys are fond of.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

*Re: Engine codes help. (USMC_LT)*

very well...
The most common is just to sort some original 200hp 10V from
urquattro, but these are available;
WR 2144ccm 200hp urquattro
MB 2226ccm 200hp urquattro
WX 2144ccm 165hp urquattro
MC 2226ccm 165 100T/200
KG 2144ccm 182hp 100T/200 (if I understood PerL correct)
1B 2226ccm 200hp 200 Exclusive
On 20V you could pick and choose from;
RR - 220hp urquattro
3B - 220hp S2 and 200/5000TQ
AAN - 230hp S4/6
ABY - 315hp RS2


----------



## USMC_LT (Aug 18, 2006)

*Re: Engine codes help. (WAUOla)*

Thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Now I can do some searching.


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: Engine codes help. (WAUOla)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WAUOla* »_KG 2144ccm 182hp 100T/200 (if I understood PerL correct)

Only the 200T, the 100 didnt kome with this engine.

_Quote »_ABY - 315hp RS2

The ABY is the 230 hp S2 engine, similar to the AAN - the RS2 engine code is ADU.


----------

